# Email update error



## ToonToon (Dec 7, 2005)

I updated my email address for wallsendmag last week and must have put the wrong email address in is there anyway to get back into that account as I am now locked out


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

So no chance of getting wallsendmag back then?


----------

